# Were Orders Shipped 10/7 ?



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Somehow I feel most will not see their Edge this week. Including myself.


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

I’d like to get opinions and see the guts so I hope yours shipped too!

craigr


----------



## rsfischman (Oct 8, 2019)

Maybe they've shipped... I got notified through my FedEx account that a package is due on Thursday. The order number in the reference information seems to follow Tivo's format (starts with AS), but it doesn't match the order number on my orders page. And the status on the orders page still shows processing... Guess we'll see if I get my order or someone else's!!


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

That's a good sign they went out then. Thanks


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

rsfischman said:


> Maybe they've shipped... I got notified through my FedEx account that a package is due on Thursday. The order number in the reference information seems to follow Tivo's format (starts with AS), but it doesn't match the order number on my orders page. And the status on the orders page still shows processing... Guess we'll see if I get my order or someone else's!!


Lol. Nice.

craigr


----------



## rsfischman (Oct 8, 2019)

To try and confirm I called customer service. All they seemed to be able to do was read me the script that says, "orders will ship between October 7 and October 10." So now they're not even committing to meet to the Oct 7 ship date.


----------



## Radiolarian (Sep 20, 2019)

I just did an online chat with Tivo. Here is what they told me: "Honey Jean (1:33:22 PM):We experienced an huge order of the new TiVo Edge DVR, which disrupted our normal delivery schedule."

She said they would send an email when the order ships. I hope that they do indeed have lots of orders.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

EDGE for Cable boxes shipped yesterday. EDGE for Antenna (US & Canada) boxes will ship today.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you Ted for posting status. Cool beans.


----------



## rodlebod (Jan 21, 2006)

I received mine today. I ordered the first day. I haven't opened it yet. Cable version. I never got a tracking number, it just showed up.


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

Still says Processing on my order hx page. Who knows.


----------



## dgoto (Apr 29, 2010)

I presently have 2 Premiere units with upgraded hard drives giving me 1.5 gigs of storage and 4 tuners combined and it does everything I need, they are slow when using apps which I don't use too often. Can someone provide their opinions on the major beneifts of upgrading to Edge I had considered getting a Tivo + Vox 3ith 6 tuners and 3 TB or storage but I didn't like the units form factor. Thanks


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI... Ted thread:

EDGE - Issues we're tracking


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Activation issues for new Edge owner. Dead in the water right off the bat. See link above post.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

dgoto said:


> I presently have 2 Premiere units with upgraded hard drives giving me 1.5 gigs of storage and 4 tuners combined and it does everything I need, they are slow when using apps which I don't use too often. Can someone provide their opinions on the major beneifts of upgrading to Edge I had considered getting a Tivo + Vox 3ith 6 tuners and 3 TB or storage but I didn't like the units form factor. Thanks


One advantage of upgrading to a Roamio/Bolt/Edge is that you could use Mini's with the newer TiVo. The 2-tuner Premiere cannot act as a host for a Mini. Not really an advantage unless you want/need to use Minis.


----------



## ovittocs (Oct 7, 2019)

Me and a friend both ordered ours on Monday. Should've shipped yesterday but didn't. He got an email today saying his has "Shipped" and his cc was charged, but his order is still currently "Processing".

My order is still "Processing" but no email or billing, but Fedex sent me a notice saying delivery on Friday. As Navin Johnson said in the movie "The Jerk": I'd just be happy to be in there somewhere.

edit:followup: As soon as the shipped email came the My Account profile was updated with "We're still processing your activation." but the Edge was listed under Active TiVo Devices, and the Billing page had the correct price but wrong model box (no biggie because all other listings showed the correct model).


----------



## dgoto (Apr 29, 2010)

snerd said:


> One advantage of upgrading to a Roamio/Bolt/Edge is that you could use Mini's with the newer TiVo. The 2-tuner Premiere cannot act as a host for a Mini. Not really an advantage unless you want/need to use Minis.





snerd said:


> One advantage of upgrading to a Roamio/Bolt/Edge is that you could use Mini's with the newer TiVo. The 2-tuner Premiere cannot act as a host for a Mini. Not really an advantage unless you want/need to use Minis.


Thank you I had thought of buying a bolt and using a mini to replace my second Tivo. Which I might still do.


----------



## philslc (Jun 7, 2002)

My pre ordered Edge OTA was shipped 10/9/19.


----------



## Mike Campbell (Oct 7, 2019)

I received my Edge OTA yesterday it was ordered 10/4/19


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

Mine arrived late last night. Looks like they are doing 2 day Fedex. Haven't opened it yet box the box has some nice weight to it. My Bolt weighed nothing.


----------



## ovittocs (Oct 7, 2019)

Ordered Monday afternoon, shipped Wednesday from Texas, received today in northern Illinois. It was activated prior to shipping.


----------

